# Pine Orchard Hunting Club



## jwcarn1 (May 10, 2012)

Hunting club in connechuh county alabama.Located off highway 83 and county rd 5 just above skinnerton.We have 2300 acres of property.Select cut pines,some 5 year old pines ,1 clearcut that is about 20 acres and one section of the club is loaded with white oaks.Murder creek flows through one section of our club.We have 16 food plots with some wonderful shooting houses on them that are built out of treated plywood.Our dues are 1300 the first year and 1100 after that.We also have a camphouse that is private owned so it is additional 150 a year and a skinning shed.Our camp is located on county rd 5 which is about 2 miles from all of our property.I killed a 12,11 and a 9 point this past hunting season that I am mounting.I also watched 2 diffrent buck fights during the rut.We have plenty of deer,hogs and turkeys.This is a hunting club not a pay for a spot club.If you sign out a food plot or section it is yours for that hunt.We don't want know more than 12 members.We shoot 8 point or better that are quality deer.If you have any Questions call 1-850-390-6028.


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Is Mr.Davidson still running this club?


----------



## jwcarn1 (May 10, 2012)

Yes he is.Just trying to help him get some members.This is really a nice club that has pottential to be super nice if we had the right members.


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

I worked for him for years out at stone container I used to give him hell! How many does can u kill?do yall see a lot of deer?


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Matter of fact if u could pm me Rodneys # id like to give him a call!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I too wonder how many does are allowed?


----------



## jwcarn1 (May 10, 2012)

Rodney's phone # is 207-9696.Call him and he will talk to you about killing does.Opening weekend I killed 3 two of them opening morning about 15 minutes apart .


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

How many turkey hunters do you have?


----------



## jwcarn1 (May 10, 2012)

This past year just me and one more.Also we don't tolerate drinking on this property.Hunting and drinking just don't mix especially around children.During the youth season we want the kids to really get a hunting exp. of a lifetime.Last year one of our members brought his 12 year old grandaughter and she killed two does that weekend.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

jwcarn1 said:


> This past year just me and one more.Also we don't tolerate drinking on this property.Hunting and drinking just don't mix especially around children.During the youth season we want the kids to really get a hunting exp. of a lifetime.Last year one of our members brought his 12 year old grandaughter and she killed two does that weekend.




Ummmm ok. Not sure if the drinking thing was just general info or directed at me. But thanks for info. Only was interested in the turkey hunting


----------



## jwcarn1 (May 10, 2012)

The drinking issue was just general info because alot of people would like to know about that sorry if I made it sound that way.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Caspr21 said:


> Ummmm ok. Not sure if the drinking thing was just general info or directed at me. But thanks for info. Only was interested in the turkey hunting



Caspr, you a drunk Turkey Hunter??? LOL Now that was funny!

I don't like people drinking and driving or hunting, but gotta have a beer while sweating and cleaning AFTER the hunt!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

jwcarn1 said:


> The drinking issue was just general info because alot of people would like to know about that sorry if I made it sound that way.


No problem big dog. Have a great day!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

FrankwT said:


> Caspr, you a drunk Turkey Hunter??? LOL Now that was funny!
> 
> I don't like people drinking and driving or hunting, but gotta have a beer while sweating and cleaning AFTER the hunt!


Frank with the season I had this yr it would drive a man to drinking!


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Damn man I was thinking of joining but I may need a drink or 2 after a day of hunting with Rodney!lmao!


----------



## uncle (Jan 29, 2010)

*Bad managment*

Great club President needs major attitude adjustment.


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nothing wrong with a drink after dark unless you are a outlaw and night hunting...


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

Tried to call number an pm but no response


----------

